# Chill Money - anyone used them?



## SoandSo (4 Mar 2017)

Looking for feedback or opinions on the new service from Chill Insurance that they launched last month. They say they are taking on the banks and offering personal loans at competitive rates without the hassle.  Everything is done online.  Anyone used them?  Any feedback?


----------



## Connard (9 Mar 2017)

After taking a quick look at rates the different banks offer. Depending on the amount you're looking to borrow, Chill are a little better or worse than PTSB. However their rates are a lot higher than KBC (even if you don't take into account the 1% reduction for having a KBC current account) and BOI. I stopped looking after seeing KBC's and BOI's rate. Maybe Chill bring something else to the table that I'm missing but if they do it would want to be good to make up for the difference in rates.

Chill: 8.9% - 12.9%
PTSB: 10.5% - 14.3%
BOI: 7.5%
KBC: 7.3% (This gets reduced to 6.3% if you have a KBC current account).


----------



## RichInSpirit (16 Mar 2017)

Chill loans are from Avant and subject to ICB checks recording, etc.
Not for anyone with a damaged ICB.


----------

